# Offshore Trolling Report June 6th&7th on "FLY BUOY"



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I got to <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on">Pensacola</st1:City> this last weekend with a crew of guys from <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Atlanta</st1lace></st1:City> to Fish with Harry on his World Cat 33 "FLYBUOY". Plan was to let the winds and seas down Friday night and head out at 5 am straight for horn mountain as I had a report that the blue water was just south of that rig. The seas were absolutely perfect, and when we arrived at the horn there were a few boats doing nothing. We tried jigging for a bitand even trolled around, for nothing.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Next stop was 12 miles south of Horn, on some massive weed lines forming up. We tried trolling, and poppers ......and all we could muster up was one 10 pound dolphin and two nice Triple tails. I did hook a massive Wahoo undera paddy with a butterfly jig. The fish ran off a short run and came off when it bit through the hook set. So we trolled on toward NAKIKA arriving there around 3 pm sat. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">There was a few boat here as well , all doing nothing. We set up to jig butterfly jigs near the rig and after 1 hour one of the guys hook a small Yellowfin , only to be all ate up by a shark just under the boat. Then 10 minutes later the same guy hooks a bigger Yellowfin that almost spooled his stella, only to come off after a 10 minute battle. So now it close to 5pm and we have basically nothing to show for 13 hours out on the water. So the decision was made to head over the drill ship 6 miles to the side of NAKIKA called TRANSOCEAN MARIANIAS. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We troll over the whole way and catch nothing, then arrive to two other boats trolling. We set up near the rig for a jig drift and caught a few small Blackfins. Around 6:45 or so , the tunas came up for 15 minutes and I was able to hook and land two 30 pound black fin tunas and then the bite shut off ? So we headed back to NAKIKA and caught nothing for several hours. I took a nap at that point and when I woke up we were back at the drill ship and catching nothing ..............GET THE THEME.....CATCHING NOTHING !<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Anyway I fished all night and put out swords baits as well and I was able to land two sharks ......YEA ! anyway the sun came up early and there was no bit at all at sun up at Either rig so we bolted back toward HORN for the weed lines we saw the day before. We found nothing but a few small sticks and one small log and caught nothing. Rode over to horn and tried there for a few minutes and metered nothing so we left for Mp255. We get to the rig and there are 6 boat already working it. Some of the boats were catching small scamp and others were doing nothing. We caught nothing and called the trip at 9 am for the nice ride back in the calmest seas i have ever seen ....ever. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I think this weekend was a double whammy in that the seas and wind were so calm coupled with the full moon .....making tuna fishing almost impossible. Which figures cause we had two live wells full of hard tails and were loaded to the gills with tackle ready for any tuna fish that swam by only to bet totally shut down and catch hardly anything over a 30 hour trip. At least the seas were calm , which was the only consolation prize we got.<o></o>


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

ouch. guess thats why they call it fishing. been there before when everythings being caught in shore and you just go to far. 

good luck on the next trip


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Some days you get the bear, andsome days the bear gets you. Sounds like you had the latter, which is much more common than most of us want to admit.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Well believe it or notI've heard they were thick around the nipple the other day.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

On the plus side, the new Garmin AP worked flawlessly. Held +/-6' XTE the whole way back and never got more than 18' XTE on teh way out in 2' rear quartering seas. Orbits were a great help for trolling around the rigs, too. All in all, great crew, great seas, great gear, no fish. Still beats working!

Harry


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

That new Garmin AP is basically the TR 1 Gladiator repackaged right?? That pilot is bad ass..


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, but Garmin made some improvements. The old TR-1 had no dispolay for a long time. When they finally added one, it was crap...just a few numbers, no graphics, etc...still hard to visualize. The new Garmin is easy to use, very intuitive, has great graphics, etc.


----------

